

Life after when you loose all your data stored in hard-drive - rahulrrixe
https://medium.com/p/7d4cc7e2ca2f

======
luxpir
You didn't lose your data!

I've been dealing with backups a fair bit recently, using Obnam over SSH. It
starts to induce paranoia at a certain point, with concerns over your safest
backup drive failing, so you save to a third and so on... it's hard drives all
the way down.

They usually say Dropbox etc. isn't a backup solution, but I suppose it would
have saved you here if it didn't sync from elsewhere.

Finally, use a friend to proofread next time - I'm a linguist so like a
challenge, but not everybody does :)

